# what about skate topia?



## cosmicguru (Mar 3, 2016)

how bout we throw something at skate topia there always doing some thing rad


----------



## Grav3yardgirl89 (Mar 4, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 8, 2016)

None of us know anyone at skatopia; also, we've closed discussion of where the next event is going to be. It's going to be at the Lizard Tree Library again.


----------

